#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-09
<YoBoY> good morning
<Silverlion> hi there
<Silverlion> good evening to all!
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-11
<YoBoY> bonjour
<Silverlion> greetings to the world (where ever you are, have a good one ;-) )
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-13
<Silverlion> re
<Silverlion> Week-Evening .. one last time to work tomorrow and sunday at home! *smile*
#ubuntu-leadership 2015-01-07
 * gsilvapt good morning o/
 * gsilvapt good evening all o/
#ubuntu-leadership 2015-01-08
 * gsilvapt Hi all o/
#ubuntu-leadership 2015-01-09
 * gsilvapt hi all o/
#ubuntu-leadership 2015-01-10
 * gsilvapt hi all o/
